# Why conservatives are happier than liberals



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Why conservatives are happier than liberals*

_economist.com -_ In 2004 Americans who called themselves "conservative" or "very conservative" were nearly twice as likely to tell pollsters they were "very happy" as those who considered themselves "liberal" or "very liberal" (44% versus 25%). One might think this was because liberals were made wretched by George Bush. But the data show that American conservatives


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

I can tell you why I am happier as a Conservative. It's because I believe that my destiny is mine to control. I am not going to blame my state in life on the economy, my race, my socio-economic status, etc... I believe that a majority of situations in my life can be changed by one thing: Hard Work. 

The liberal mindset, on the other hand, is mired in excuses. It seeks to find an external reason first, and personal responsibility second. Other than that, I have no strong feelings.


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

5-0 said:


> I can tell you why I am happier as a Conservative. It's because I believe that my destiny is mine to control. I am not going to blame my state in life on the economy, my race, my socio-economic status, etc... I believe that a majority of situations in my life can be changed by one thing: Hard Work.
> 
> The liberal mindset, on the other hand, is mired in excuses. It seeks to find an external reason first, and personal responsibility second. Other than that, I have no strong feelings.


Agreed 100%


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

+1


----------

